
Jamal Khashoggi’s murder and how the world looked the other way - anarbadalov
https://www.insider.com/the-murder-of-jamal-khashoggi-2019-10
======
emptybits
22 hours after submission and no comments. Maybe it's HN looking the other way
or maybe it's just not an interesting tech story. Either way, thanks for
sharing.

Rich men with no morals in powerful positions will probably always get away
with murder. But, as the article suggests, maybe media and free speech keeps
some useful pressure on them. Keep talking.

